
Nvidia RTX Voice in action – background noise cancelling - sk0g
https://mobile.twitter.com/theGunrun/status/1252789873699745792
======
throwaway888abc
Offtopic: Anything similar for phone and music ?

Nvidia product page [https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/guides/nvidia-rtx-
voice...](https://www.nvidia.com/en-us/geforce/guides/nvidia-rtx-voice-setup-
guide/)

